# Best custom offset for a 19x9.5" wheel on a TTRS?



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Hey all, what do you think is the perfect offset for a 19x9.5" wheel for a TTRS [assume 255/35-19 tire] with the goals (in order of priority):

1) no rubbing
2) great handling / steering feel
3) looks / stance

Stock is 19x9" +52mm. 

I know some folks have had success running VMR 19x9.5" et45 wheels, so I'm tempted to go with what works. BUT that is still a good +7mm of offset, plus 0.25" of rim extension per side of the wheel (~6mm each), so the rim outside edge will stick out about 0.5" further than stock, while the tire tread will only be ~0.25" further out than stock (due to just the offset shift, since the tire size is the same and centered on the wheel).

For this particular wheel, I can choose a custom offset. Given that, would you go with et45? Or would et48 be better fitment-wise (some would say slightly worse looks-wise)?

Any opinions welcome! Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2013)

9.5X19 et45 is actually 13mm wider to the outside than the stock 9X19. I know someone is running that in a VMR with our MSS kit without rubbing. But I run a 9X18et 45 track wheel with 275's and get no real rubbing but slight wear on my rear fender lining. I would be afraid to run that
offset myself. I would go with an et50 or 51...just my .02


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

im kinda in similar situation. Needing new tires soon so choices currently are keeping stock wheels and just getting tires (cheaper) or going with new wheels. 19x9.5 ET45 is what I had in mind as well with VMW wheels or 3SDM 18x9.5. Perhaps going with minor stretch tires would help with rubbing if you go with 9.5 ET45?

here's one with VMR wheels running 19x9.5 ET45 with 255/35/19 ... seems like majority of TT that I've seen online with VMR wheels are 19x8.5. But 9.5 looks so much better IMO


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> 9.5X19 et45 is actually 13mm wider to the outside than the stock 9X19. I know someone is running that in a VMR with our MSS kit without rubbing. But I run a 9X18et 45 track wheel with 275's and get no real rubbing but slight wear on my rear fender lining. I would be afraid to run that
> offset myself. I would go with an et50 or 51...just my .02


I'm with you on the nervousness. The wheel edge will be 13mm further out than stock, but the tire tread will in theory only be ~7mm further out (since I'd run the same 255/35-19).

How do you like the 275s? Those are 20mm wider than stock (10mm per edge)!



tt-ho said:


> im kinda in similar situation. Needing new tires soon so choices currently are keeping stock wheels and just getting tires (cheaper) or going with new wheels. 19x9.5 ET45 is what I had in mind as well with VMW wheels or 3SDM 18x9.5. Perhaps going with minor stretch tires would help with rubbing if you go with 9.5 ET45?
> 
> here's one with VMR wheels running 19x9.5 ET45 with 255/35/19 ... seems like majority of TT that I've seen online with VMR wheels are 19x8.5. But 9.5 looks so much better IMO


Yes, the 19x9.5" looks WAY better than the 19x8.5". You can't get a great concave wheel at 19x8.5" in these offset ranges.

I think it's the slightly stretched 255/35 tire that makes the 19x9.5" +45 work without major rubbing. 

I could go as far in as +48mm to buy a little margin (can't go any larger than that), but I'm also concerned about front brake clearance.

Here are some pics of croman44's car w/ VMR V710 19x9.5" et45 (note how flush the rear wheels are with the fender, but the stretched 255/35 tires help clear the fenders):





































Hard to beat that fitment!


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

^^^ agreed. V710 looks much better with 19x9.5. V710 and the ones on the green TT above are the 2 VMR wheels I like most (cant recall the exact model # on that one).

my ride height is similar to the Green TT since im running coilovers at a low setting so from that picture, it looks like it would fit ok. I might just save money though and run stock, maybe add some spacers to the front to push it out a bit for better stance and run 235/40/18 instead of 245/40/18? hmmm decisions...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2013)

Marty said:


> I'm with you on the nervousness. The wheel edge will be 13mm further out than stock, but the tire tread will in theory only be ~7mm further out (since I'd run the same 255/35-19).
> 
> How do you like the 275s? Those are 20mm wider than stock (10mm per edge)!
> 
> ...


The 275's in R compound add a lot of grip :thumbup: I love the look actually of 275/40's on 18" wheels on this car, very meaty.

I also love the croman44's wheels too. I wonder if the slightly lower 275/30 would be as good as the 255/35 as far as rubbing? I think half the reason to go 9.5" wheels is to get a 275 on there for increased grip. BTW, I don't notice any addional tramlining with the 275's


----------



## TunaTT (Oct 25, 2010)

tt-ho said:


> ^^^ agreed. V710 looks much better with 19x9.5. V710 and the ones on the green TT above are the 2 VMR wheels I like most (cant recall the exact model # on that one).
> 
> my ride height is similar to the Green TT since im running coilovers at a low setting so from that picture, it looks like it would fit ok. I might just save money though and run stock, maybe add some spacers to the front to push it out a bit for better stance and run 235/40/18 instead of 245/40/18? hmmm decisions...


I believe the VMR's on the Green TT are V713's, I had a set on my last TT although mine were 19 x8.5, I like the look of the 9.5's a little better but they were not available when I purchased my set.







[/URL]


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

You can fit 9.5" width with et45 front and back. There's a little tab between the rear fender and bumper that will need to be filed down with a dremel, but it's a minor modification and only necessary if you're lowered.


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

TunaTT, thanks for those pics. Looks good but you can see the extra concave in the 9.5" one. What wheels you running now?


----------



## MaXius (May 20, 2009)

Has anyone got some pics of a ground-down tab? I had a look last night, and curious how much you can grind off before it stops doing its job?

I'm thinking of some 9.5" rims too, wondering if I can make it work with Michelin PSS 255/35/19's at a et50 offset.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

MaXius said:


> Has anyone got some pics of a ground-down tab? I had a look last night, and curious how much you can grind off before it stops doing its job?
> 
> I'm thinking of some 9.5" rims too, wondering if I can make it work with Michelin PSS 255/35/19's at a et50 offset.


Few pics here:

http://lz7w.com/gallery3/index.php/ttrsmods/fendertab


----------



## TunaTT (Oct 25, 2010)

tt-ho said:


> TunaTT, thanks for those pics. Looks good but you can see the extra concave in the 9.5" one. What wheels you running now?


The 2008 Black TT has been replaced with a 2013 RS which had HRE C97's on it when I purchased it. Would not have been my first choice as far as the type / look but they've grown on me. It's hard to do any better in terms of quality. I do like the look of their (HRE's) P1's or S1's which have similar styling to the VMR V713's and may go that rought in the future.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

MaXius said:


> Has anyone got some pics of a ground-down tab? I had a look last night, and curious how much you can grind off before it stops doing its job?
> 
> I'm thinking of some 9.5" rims too, wondering if I can make it work with Michelin PSS 255/35/19's at a et50 offset.


That should fit fine. What wheels?


----------



## MaXius (May 20, 2009)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Few pics here:
> 
> http://lz7w.com/gallery3/index.php/ttrsmods/fendertab


Ah, not as drastic as I thought. Is #3 a finished pic? I'd have thought you need to chop the grey bit to the right as well?




Marty said:


> That should fit fine. What wheels?


Not 100% decided yet, a few look quite yummy here:
http://www.nicheroadwheels.com/configurator.cfm


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

MaXius said:


> Ah, not as drastic as I thought. Is #3 a finished pic? I'd have thought you need to chop the grey bit to the right as well?


Yep, 3 is about where I left it.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

MaXius said:


> Has anyone got some pics of a ground-down tab? I had a look last night, and curious how much you can grind off before it stops doing its job?
> 
> I'm thinking of some 9.5" rims too, wondering if I can make it work with Michelin PSS 255/35/19's at a et50 offset.


That should be fine. I'm running 18x9.5 (et53 in rear, et50 in front) with Mich PSS 275/35 and haven't had to alter the tab or the liner.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

MaXius said:


> Ah, not as drastic as I thought. Is #3 a finished pic? I'd have thought you need to chop the grey bit to the right as well?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Watch out for brake clearance in the front. Most concave look 19x9.5" wheels will not fit in any reasonable 40-50mm offset.


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Yep, 3 is about where I left it.


I took a little more out than that when I had rubbing from the OEM 19" wheels + new stock size tires on my TT-RS. Once the plastic tab is ground down, the metal lip from the quarter panel isn't doing much. I ground a 1" length area of both the plastic and aluminum pieces. This does allow some relative movement of the bumper cover vs the quarter panel. Not enough to cause any issues that I have noticed, but wanted you to know no the less.


----------



## Audi RS3 (Apr 20, 2011)

This is my TT
http://news.vipmodular.com/blog/2013/9/26/pekkas-audi-tt-rs
and the wheels
http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=409754
Nowadays I have 3mm spacers...
No rubbing!!! And I have magride with H&R springs.


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Audi RS3 said:


> This is my TT
> http://news.vipmodular.com/blog/2013/9/26/pekkas-audi-tt-rs
> and the wheels
> http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=409754
> ...


Nice wheels! The gold goes with the black car and is different then the typical look for TT's.


----------



## Greg_STL (Feb 20, 2013)

I have a TTS not a TTRS but I am looking at some 19x9.5+50 wheels. I'm looking at Volk G25 wheels and there is a TT figment in 19x9.0 but this thread (and others) have me looking at the C63 AMG fitment that is 19X9.5. Part of me figures that if I am going to spend this much on wheels I should get the widest and most convex that will fit. Part of me thinks I should do the TT fitment because the point of buying forged wheels is to have the lightest wheel tire combo possible.... I could run 255/35 Pilot Super Sports on both but would probably buy 275/30 PSS for the 9.5 rim.


















I've gone back and forth for several weeks and can not decide. I don't want to spend this much and not have them fit. Does anyone see potential issues? My guess is that I may need a very small spacer in the front at worst and grind the tab in the back. I'll also need hub centric rings but I'll need them in either case. The 9.5 wheels fit over the 330mm 4 piston rear AMG brakes but the TTS front brakes are 355mm. Brake clearance is my biggest fear but the AMG brakes look bigger than the TTS brakes even though the TTS are larger in diameter.

As far as the Japanese rim on a German car that doesn't bug me. I've had Volks before and they are very good wheels. I figure I have a German car with a British exhaust (Scorpion) and British springs (MSS) in the US so I might as well keep global theme going....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

Good luck getting your hands on the Volk G25's...


I gave up after a 1 year battle. Delay after delay. :thumbdown:


----------



## boarderjcj (Sep 14, 2011)

Black Beau[SUP said:


> [/SUP]TTy;83165981]That should be fine. I'm running 18x9.5 (et53 in rear, et50 in front) with Mich PSS 275/35 and haven't had to alter the tab or the liner.


Why are you running different offsets for front & rear?


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

boarderjcj said:


> Why are you running different offsets for front & rear?


Likely needed a small 3mm spacer in the front for brake caliper clearance...


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

boarderjcj said:


> Why are you running different offsets for front & rear?


The inner clearance on the strut was too close for comfort up front so I added a 3mm spacer. The rear has plenty of inner clearance so no spacer needed. The fitment dynamics you encounter with 9.5" wheels and 275 tires is inner clearance in front and outer clearance in the rear. Hence, 3mm spacer in front and nothing in back. It ends up being perfect.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Marty said:


> Likely needed a small 3mm spacer in the front for brake caliper clearance...


Brake clearance was fine, the issue was very tight inner strut clearance in front.


----------



## boarderjcj (Sep 14, 2011)

According to the 1010 Wheel Offset Calc a 9.5 in wide wheel with offset of 46 is the equivalent to the fitment of the TT/TTS/TTRS OEM 9 in wide wheel. Depending on if your TT is lowered, your specific set up might require a slightly different offset front-rear. 










However, not sure how much to really trust these calcs. If you run the numbers through the Rims n Tires calc you get a slightly different outcome:










Me personally, I am interested in running some BF Goodrich g-Forve Rival's in 275/35/r18 spec. According to a guy at Tire Rack, the 275 section Rival will fit a 9 in wheel (will fit a 9 to 11 in wheel safely) but optimal fitment is on a 9.5 in. I didn't get an explanation, but my assumption is the fitment sets up the sidewall in optimal geometry. 

Coming this summer... Forgestar f14's: 18x9.5 wrapped in Rival's. Auto-x should be sticky fun! My only concern is too much grip and busting links.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Here is a 19x9.5" et45 with 255/35-19 tires on a TT RS (wheel is a VMR V702):










After very minor trimming of the inside rear fender clip, there is no rubbing, even under "substantial" suspension travel:


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

boarderjcj said:


> However, not sure how much to really trust these calcs. If you run the numbers through the Rims n Tires calc you get a slightly different outcome:


Second calculator is wrong.

The wheel itself is 0.5" wider, 12mm, so measured from the centerline of the wheel itself, you've got an extra 1/4", 6mm, on each side.

If it was the exact same offset as stock you'd be 6mm closer to the suspension AND 6mm closer to the fender. However since the offset is et46 vs et52 you're moving the wheel mounting position 6mm outboard.

This recovers that 6mm of width on the outside so clearance is the same as stock and adds to the 6mm width towards the fender so you end up 12mm further out, total.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Second calculator is wrong.
> 
> The wheel itself is 0.5" wider, 12mm, so measured from the centerline of the wheel itself, you've got an extra 1/4", 6mm, on each side.
> 
> ...


This is what the calculator diagram shows above.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Marty said:


> This is what the calculator diagram shows above.


The first one does, the second on his post states the wheel will be out 21mm. Some funky math going on there.

Your car looks great on these new VMR wheels!


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Marty, any change that a 275 would fit with the 19x9.5 ET45 setup? Or is staying with a 255 section tire key to making the ET45 wheels work? I have already ground down the inner tabs on the rear fenders, as the right side rubbed with completely OEM suspension/wheel setup.


----------



## toastedzen (Feb 10, 2013)

tt-ho said:


>


Discovered this thread through a Google search - about to throw on an aggressive offset - saw this photo and daaaamn I want a front end like this to put on my A3!


----------



## Insaniac (Oct 20, 2014)

Hi guys,I want to run 255/35/19 on this rays ZE40 wheels (19x9.5) ET49 for my audi ttrs









Please advise on *brake clearance* and also *rubbing issue*. Your replies are highly appreciated :wave:


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Insaniac said:


> Hi guys,I want to run 255/35/19 on this rays ZE40 wheels (19x9.5) ET49 for my audi ttrs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like the wheels will be good in the front, maybe minor rubbing of the rears on the inside of the fender (grind down tab). I can't speak to front brake clearance, as that depends upon the shape of the wheel barrel and face. Most concave wheels won't work, based on all of the posts here. If the face/spokes meets the barrel out towards the outside lip, then much better chance of the wheel fitting.


----------



## Insaniac (Oct 20, 2014)

Thank you hightechrdn. I was offered a 19x8.5 ET44 ZE40 wheels few days ago and they tested that the wheels will fit in nicely without brake issue (not sure about rubbing since the shop wont let me test them on road). I am planning to order the 19x9.5 ET49 but I am scared they will cause me headache.

Just wondering whether which one will fit the best. 19x8.5 ET44 or 19x9.5 ET49. Hrmmmmm :screwy:


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Insaniac said:


> Thank you hightechrdn. I was offered a 19x8.5 ET44 ZE40 wheels few days ago and they tested that the wheels will fit in nicely without brake issue (not sure about rubbing since the shop wont let me test them on road). I am planning to order the 19x9.5 ET49 but I am scared they will cause me headache.
> 
> Just wondering whether which one will fit the best. 19x8.5 ET44 or 19x9.5 ET49. Hrmmmmm :screwy:



Which wheel did you test fit? The 8.5 has "FACE 1" which is going to be on the "flat" side, while the 9.5 has "FACE 2" which is going to be more concave. There could be a difference in brake clearance between the two FACE profiles.

What size tire do you want to run? If you want to run a 265 or 275, go with the 9.5 wide wheel for sure. The 8.5 ET44 will poke out ~3-4mm more than stock, while the 9.5 ET49 will poke out ~10mm more than stock. Since both sizes have been shown to work, I would go with the 9.5 ET49, assuming that it clears the front brakes. This will give more of a concave look and allow you to run a wider tire, if you want to do so. If you don't want to have to deal with the potential for minor rubbing in the back, just put the OEM 255 size tire on the 9.5 ET 49 wheel.

Good luck with your purchase! I want to buy a new set of wheels, but something always comes up that takes priority for my "fun" money


----------



## Insaniac (Oct 20, 2014)

I tested the 19x8.5 ET44 and it fits well. But more interested to use the 19x9.5 wheel. I will use 255/35 tire only because I do not want any rubbing issue (very uncomfortable on bumpy roads). I hope the 19x9.5 with ET49 will suits nicely. Even in the ZE40 sizing charts shows that the 19x9.5 ET49 will fit TTRS.

Thank you for the advise hightechrdn


----------



## Drecca (Oct 26, 2003)

old thread but.... 

Has it been confirmed VMR710 wheels that are 19x9.5 ET45 will fit on the TTRS? Just have to shave off that rear tab? Any brake clearance issues or too close to strut issues?


----------



## sciroccojoe (Aug 9, 2002)

I wish there was a way to pull off a 19x10 on these TTRS's 

I saw a ttrs with 19x9's et35 on it but he was running a small tire.


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Xc0m said:


> old thread but....
> 
> Has it been confirmed VMR710 wheels that are 19x9.5 ET45 will fit on the TTRS? Just have to shave off that rear tab? Any brake clearance issues or too close to strut issues?



That spec is good for the TT-RS, but I haven't personally run those wheels. Check out this thread though: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5373054-TT-MK2-Wheel-Tire-Fitment-Thread-Ask-all-your-questions-here-and-post-up-pictures I am 98% sure that the VMR710's are mentioned somewhere in the 14+ pages 

True tire size, including overall height plays a big part in the "will it fit" equation! With 19's, you will have better chances with OEM sized (255/35R19) tires vs a 265 or 275 width tire. Brand and model of tire makes a difference as well. 18x9.5 ET45 seems to work well with larger width 18 tires though.

Below is my TT-RS with 19x9.5 ET50 wheels with 3mm spacers (effectively ET47) and 255/35R19 PSS tires. I could go with a 5mm spacer for ET45 without any issues on the outside/fender lips. Without spacers I wasn't happy with the inside clearance to the front struts/springs, but that could be because I have the front camber maxed out.






















sciroccojoe said:


> I wish there was a way to pull off a 19x10 on these TTRS's
> 
> I saw a ttrs with 19x9's et35 on it but he was running a small tire.


You would need something like a 19x10 ET40 to clear on the inside (front strut). However, that would add about 1/2in (~12mm) poke on the outside (compared to a 19x9.5 ET45). Maybe it would work with a (slightly) stretched 245/35R19 tire? Would need to test fit and be prepared to adjust the camber front (and possibly rear with adjustable upper control arms) to make it work. It could be made to work with minor fender work, but that isn't so easy with aluminum panels (on the TT-RS, not sure about TT/TTS!

If you try it, definitely post up some pictures! It would be a form over function setup, but it would look "aggressive" if that is your goal.


----------



## sciroccojoe (Aug 9, 2002)

I ended up picking up a set of HRE wheels. they are 19x9's et 36. ill see how they fit and go from there. Im hoping that I can fit them and maybe go bigger lips and shave some off of the hats. we will see


----------



## famguy (Mar 17, 2012)

sciroccojoe said:


> I ended up picking up a set of HRE wheels. they are 19x9's et 36. ill see how they fit and go from there. Im hoping that I can fit them and maybe go bigger lips and shave some off of the hats. we will see


Can you keep us updated on how that went? I'm considering oem RS5 rotors for my TTRS. I think that will work with a 235/30 tire.


----------



## eggeegg (May 7, 2013)

*Different offsets for front/rear*

Is it ok for the front wheels to have different offset than the rear? I imagine it would be similar to having spacers on only the front. I don't want to use spacers and my TT-RS has stock suspension. It's kind of hard to find 19" aftermarket wheels that clear the front calipers and at the same time don't rub the rear fenders. Maybe a solution is to have lower offset wheels in front (i.e. et35) and higher in the back (i.e. et45). If the wheels are same width, then the rear wheels would be closer together than the front? Wouldn't that slightly affect performance of the Quattro system?


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

eggeegg said:


> Is it ok for the front wheels to have different offset than the rear? I imagine it would be similar to having spacers on only the front. I don't want to use spacers and my TT-RS has stock suspension. It's kind of hard to find 19" aftermarket wheels that clear the front calipers and at the same time don't rub the rear fenders. Maybe a solution is to have lower offset wheels in front (i.e. et35) and higher in the back (i.e. et45). If the wheels are same width, then the rear wheels would be closer together than the front? Wouldn't that slightly affect performance of the Quattro system?


The front track on the stock setup is 9mm wider than the rear. If you keep the tire width the same front to rear and the circumference is close to stock tires, I doubt that a slight change in front/rear track will have any material impact to the working of the Haldex AWD system. I run 3mm spacers up front (6mm increase in front track) with my 18x9.5 wheels (275/35 tires) and have not had an issue.


----------



## eggeegg (May 7, 2013)

pal said:


> The front track on the stock setup is 9mm wider than the rear. If you keep the tire width the same front to rear and the circumference is close to stock tires, I doubt that a slight change in front/rear track will have any material impact to the working of the Haldex AWD system. I run 3mm spacers up front (6mm increase in front track) with my 18x9.5 wheels (275/35 tires) and have not had an issue.


Thanks for the info. Sounds like most TT-RS owners are using 3mm spacers up front for their aftermarket wheels. I think I'd rather do that too and keep offset the same on all four corners. Plus, when it comes to tire rotation, I'd like to be able to rotate wheels from front to back. I'm guessing stock lug bolts can be used for 3mm spacers?


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

eggeegg said:


> Thanks for the info. Sounds like most TT-RS owners are using 3mm spacers up front for their aftermarket wheels. I think I'd rather do that too and keep offset the same on all four corners. Plus, when it comes to tire rotation, I'd like to be able to rotate wheels from front to back. I'm guessing stock lug bolts can be used for 3mm spacers?


These are guys running 9.5" rims with 52 or 53 offset. I am running the same bolts I use on my 9" rims without spacers.


----------



## Orpo_TTRS (Mar 2, 2017)

*Fitment...*

Necro thread!

I'm looking for fitment info for my TTRS and having a difficult time to find reliable sources.  Community help would be greatly appreciated.

I have a number of wheels that I am looking at, all are concave and ideally, 19" but open to 20" if it "fits"  Tire size is 255x35
Primary concern is the Big brake front Calipers.  

1. Rohana RC7 19x9.5








http://rohanawheels.com/rohana-wheel/rc-7/


2. Rohana RF2 19x9.5








http://rohanawheels.com/rohana-wheel/rf2/


3.Niche Verona








http://www.nicheroadwheels.com/verona-m150-w-14202.htm

4. Open to community suggestions! 

TIA


----------



## grmnwhp (Nov 26, 2016)

*19x9.5 ET37 wheels*

so I fit some Forgestar semi-deep concave wheels on the rear with a ET37. Fit perfect and tracked awesome. Can't seem to add a picture, but will try later. I just ordered some super deep concave 19x10 ET14. I am expecting them to extend the fender about 1", and will be experimenting making a flare for the fender. I intend to wrap the car going forward, so I'm not concerned with the original paint finish. Looking to see how aggressive I can make this TT look.


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

I bought just one wheel with no tire mounted front Tire Rack and test it fit it . That's what I did.

Maybe somebody can make a better suggestion.:beer:


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

I bought just one wheel with no tire mounted from Tire Rack and test it fit it . That's what I did.

Maybe somebody can make a better suggestion.:beer:


----------



## Greg_STL (Feb 20, 2013)

Wheel fitment kit. https://www.ecstuning.com/b-wheelrite-parts/wheelrite-wheel-tire-fitment-tool/01201~wrt/


----------



## Orpo_TTRS (Mar 2, 2017)

Greg_STL said:


> Wheel fitment kit. https://www.ecstuning.com/b-wheelrite-parts/wheelrite-wheel-tire-fitment-tool/01201~wrt/


Thanks Greg!


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

That tool won't tell you if it's going to clear the calipers though , but that a good tool for wheel clearance


----------



## ExcessiveBoost (Oct 13, 2002)

Here's my setup... it's a bit more aggressive but still allows me to run a 265/30/19 Toyo R888. The car is on BC coilovers. 

19x9.5 BC Forged HCS02
ET 35

Dan at BC Forged helped figure out the right measurements... install done by Sam at samseuroshop.com (in NH). Two of the best around!


----------



## Orpo_TTRS (Mar 2, 2017)

Awesome looking wheels! 
Thanks for the info.



ExcessiveBoost said:


> Here's my setup... it's a bit more aggressive but still allows me to run a 265/30/19 Toyo R888. The car is on BC coilovers.
> 
> 19x9.5 BC Forged HCS02
> ET 35
> ...


----------



## Andrewleonard10 (Sep 12, 2018)

Hey guys I bought some after market rims for my 2013 tts. I have been looking for the oem black and silver 5 spoke rim that came with the s line package. All I could find is the a 19x8.5 OE rim. I looked for the stock oem 19x9. Put one of the rims on today on the jack without a tire mounted and the rim looked like it stuck out about an inc or so. Will this change once I put a tire on and release the jack? Any help would help. Thinking of sending these back. I have attached the rim for reference.


----------



## 9sec (Jun 12, 2021)

resurrecting the thread. looking at this rim for my 2013 tt-rs. will this work with the front calipers and are the offsets suitable? any recommendations for a 30 et for the rear and 47 fro the front? thinking a 255 for the front and a 275 for the rear



You are being redirected...


----------

